# Sharp Shooting Morning Mallards



## bugleboy (Sep 25, 2007)

5 Shots, 7 Mallards.

My first set I snuck up on about 25 Mallards, I killed 5 with 3 shots. Second set was about 10 Mallards, and I killed 2 with 2 shots. Was done and out by 8am. Unfortunately on the first set, 2 Hens got in the way somehow I really don't know...I was suprised to see them floating down. Oh well, legal is legal :wink: Just means $10 for the Voluntary Restraint Program.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice those are some pretty Greenies


----------



## Surf n turf (Oct 27, 2008)

Well done Sean!!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

How old are you? Like 16???

Lucky...I remember when I was 16 and went hunting twice a day all Christmas break! Cherish it...


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

stablebuck said:


> How old are you? Like 16???
> 
> Lucky...I remember when I was 16 and went hunting twice a day all Christmas break! Cherish it...


16, Dude he is 32 and gets all the 23 year old hotties! Keep up the good work Sean.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

there's no such thing as a 23 year old hottie in Utah...well if your definition of hottie includes a carseat in the back of a toyota sienna...then heck yeah there are loads of hotties in Utah! :lol:


----------



## TIMBO (Dec 18, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> there's no such thing as a 23 year old hottie in Utah...well if your definition of hottie includes a carseat in the back of a toyota sienna...then heck yeah there are loads of hotties in Utah! :lol:


+1


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

THere are 2 kinds of people on this site. Those who do and those who wish they could do! I know which one BugleBoy is and by your post i know which one you are too!


DiverFreak


----------



## snobiller22 (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice shootin TEX!!!!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Congrats on the double double's....  

Nice shoot'in..... -8/-


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

bugleboy said:


> 5 Shots, 7 Mallards.
> 
> My first set I snuck up on about 25 Mallards, I killed 5 with 3 shots. Second set was about 10 Mallards, and I killed 2 with 2 shots. Was done and out by 8am. Unfortunately on the first set, 2 Hens got in the way somehow I really don't know...I was suprised to see them floating down. Oh well, legal is legal :wink: Just means $10 for the Voluntary Restraint Program.


Awesome shoot!!
I finally had a good morning myself. I went with a friend and the morning started off slow. He left at about 11 and i went to a different place. I was very pleased to find mallards pouring into the ditch i was looking at. 2 drake Gadwalls, 4 drake mallards and 1 hen. I'll take ducks like these all day long. Keep up the good work!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

snobiller22 said:


> Nice shootin TEX!!!!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


He didn't invite me to go...


----------



## steven (Sep 8, 2007)

very nice shooting. good job


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks good Sean. Save a few for me.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I love the smirk on his face in the pics he posts up! Kinda like "Yeah, that's right! I'm the man!" Good for you Bugleboy! That's awesome! Pretty birds!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

diverfreak said:


> THere are 2 kinds of people on this site. Those who do and those who wish they could do! I know which one BugleBoy is and by your post i know which one you are too!


you can tell what kind of person I am by a single post?!?! If you aren't a criminal profiler or a psychiatrist then you should really look into that...you could make the big bucks!!! :roll:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

diverfreak said:


> THere are 2 kinds of people on this site. Those who do and those who wish they could do! I know which one BugleBoy is and by your post i know which one you are too!
> 
> DiverFreak


Ummm wow. Uptight much? I think nearly everyone else on this site got that he was kidding but your overreaction was both typical and comical. :roll: Nice birds BB.


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

Riverrat77 said:


> diverfreak said:
> 
> 
> > THere are 2 kinds of people on this site. Those who do and those who wish they could do! I know which one BugleBoy is and by your post i know which one you are too!
> ...


Sarcasm my bearded friend," My post was full of Sarcasm"! IT was also typical that you posted, as you have to comment on everything, which is fine, but typical!

DiverFreak


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

nothing better than a good sarcsam match. even when one doesnt know they are in one!?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

diverfreak said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > diverfreak said:
> ...


This seems a bit like Slander to me. I would watch your back DF. You never know when someone may bust out a lawsuit! :shock:

Nice limit Sean. Way to get into the green!


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> This seems a bit like Slander to me. I would watch your back DF. You never know when someone may bust out a lawsuit! :shock:


OMG!!!! a lawsit over something of this nature. come on guys, stop wearing your feelings on your sleeves! sometimes the people on this forum make me wonder if this has turned into a jr. high girls chat forum?!?

what are you going to do...plead your case to a judge about how someone called you a bad name on the net. im sure you can find a lawyer, they love to take your money. :roll:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> This seems a bit like Slander to me. I would watch your back DF. You never know when someone may bust out a lawsuit! :shock:
> 
> Nice limit Sean. Way to get into the green!


Oh no you di-ent. :lol: I didn't think *YOU* would actually say something like that. -_O-

Kingfish, he's just joking around because the whole lawsuit thing has been kicked around on here before. :lol: I'm not the "lawsuit" type (everyone I'm pretty sure sees that as a really ridiculous option)... but I don't buy for one second that what was said was sarcasm either (other than maybe his first post about the age of BB) and like DF said... thats fine. 8)


----------



## bugleboy (Sep 25, 2007)

Quit your bickering and get out guys...

8)


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Haha we did today and I missed my shots!! Dont know what got into me! Easy crossers!!! Only had 20 minutes though... Nice work on the second limit!!!


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

I love seeing the SW guy wearing the Cabelas gear!  
Nice birds!


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

BB, I can't decide if I love you or hate you, but I am *DEFINITELY* JEALOUS of you! :mrgreen: 
Nice shooting, I wish I could do as well. Or even get close enough to that many mallards to _miss_ 7. :roll: 
I fired three shots today and killed three birds, so I am actually doing pretty good. For today anyway. :wink: Two Redheads and a THING :?: :!: (See post IDENTITY?)
That is all the birds I could get close to, I only saw 3-4 more, but they jumped at about 75 yards or so. 
Nothing flying AT ALL. Except those ones that jumped up on the horizon that is.

Oh well, the DOG was happy, he seemed kind of surprised that he got to go retrieve something EVERY time I shot. //dog// :wink: That _*IS*_ unusual I have to admit. -/O\-


----------



## ducksntrucks (Dec 24, 2008)

5 in 3 shots ya i garuntee that didn't happen 

nice ducks tho


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

you've never gotten more than one bird with one shot???


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

ducksntrucks said:


> 5 in 3 shots ya i garuntee that didn't happen
> 
> nice ducks tho


Jump shooting mallards, I guarantee that could easily happen.

Nice shooting BB!


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

ducksntrucks said:


> 5 in 3 shots ya i garuntee that didn't happen
> 
> nice ducks tho


Back when Turpin was flooded, I killed my entire limit with one shot. TWICE! 6 Buffleheads, 1 shell. hunted about 7 minutes the first time and did it about an hour or so into the second time. 
Knocked down 6 Shovelers a couple of times the same year, but had to add _*a couple *_of finishing shots to keep them down. Ended up firing like 15 shots at one of those clusters.  :roll:

Cannot even begin to guess how many doubles and triples I got that year. I rarely went home with a limit having fired a limit worth of shells. Though sadly I made up for that on other days. :roll: 
Those birds wanted into those outflow pools in the ice, and were THICK! Never more than 25 yards away, which is a pretty far shot when decoying or jump shooting if you do it right.

Have knocked down as many as three at a shot on decoy hunts where a good flock was landing. Can even remember a day where I knocked down two birds with one shot twice in the same day, pass shooting on the east dike at FB. Once on Buffleheads, and once on Ruddies. Seems like there were other days where I scotch doubled but that one is the most memorable. 
It simply is not that unusual.

I see guys on the hunting shows do it with geese and ducks nearly every time I watch one, so why is 5 mallards with three shots so unbelievable? :?:


----------



## bugleboy (Sep 25, 2007)

ducksntrucks said:


> 5 in 3 shots ya i garuntee that didn't happen
> 
> nice ducks tho


Sitting on the water, line as many drake heads up as possible, BANG...3 Dead Mallards
Flying, pick out a drake, BANG...1 Dead
Flying, pick out a drake, BANG...1 Dead

3+1+1=5

Wala, 5 Dead Mallards with 3 shells on one set.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

and you call yourself an ethical hunter!!!!!!! jk man nothing wrong with killin ducks when they are right in front of you. i have done that exact same thing 4 times now, exept only once had the same result as you, with 5 greenheads  it was more like your first post with a couple brown ducks in there. oh well, nice shoots. looks like fun and looks like you finally figured out the "smart" ducks :wink:


----------

